# built ford tough



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

f150 pulling out a tractor trailer on the beach. (who goes on the beach with a big rig???)

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/ford-f-150-vs-semi-truck-does-not-180002459.html


----------

